# O/T Holiday Wishes



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear Slot Car Friends,

I would like to thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. My recent CT scan was "clear" of cancer. What a wonderful Christmas gift!! God is good to us!! Please take time to thank Him. Best wishes to all.

Sincerely,
Kihm
Slot Car Express


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx! good to hear Kihm! best vibes to you and blessings.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Excellent news!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Great to hear Kihm! Merry Christmas!


----------

